

How does Yahoo plan on monetizing Flickr? - clientbiller
http://www.printsmart.co/blog/2013/05/22/does-yahoo-plan-to-monetize-flickr-with-printing/

======
bigiain
Seems pretty clear to me - you get to pay $49/year for (however much you can
use of) 1TB of photo storage, or you can see advertising whenever you visit.

The marginal increase from "free-with-ads/$49-per-year" to "$499-per-year"
clearly means they don't expect _anyone_ to buy their intentionaly-overpriced-
anchoring version, it's only there to make $49-per-year seem reasonable to
people who were previously paying $25-per-year.

I guess there's some interesting speculation to be made about their apparently
valuing a years worth of user ad impressions at $50...

------
projectdelphai
They also charge $499 for more storage space.

